# ATV Cover



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Well, the wind this weekend did in my Bombardier trailering cover..........was pretty sun rotted anyhow.

I'm in the market for a new one, but not interested in paying over $80 for it. Last one I had was rubberized polyester.

Looking for something light weight for trailering and protecting my quad from the sun, snow and rain. Also prefer the elastic band around the bottom as opposed to the draw string type.

Can anyone point me to a good quality cover they have actually used or seen in use, and in my price range? Material and color do not matter, but I question the QUALITY of ones made of nylon (being ripped to shreds at 70 mph on the trailer). 

Thank you in advance and all responses will be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I bought my cover at Gander Mountain, It trailers nice and really never had a problem with it. It comes with the elastic bottom. If it means anything I towed my quad all the way to the west side of KY and back with the cover on it with no issues. I believe I paid $50 for it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here you go! http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601650&id=0040939
This is a heavy duty cover with a fleece underside that will not scratch your quad. It has slots for tie downs plus the cover secures nicely on the quad. It uses tie downs and cinch buckles to secure over the quad along with an elastic bottom. You can get the XXL version if you have extended racks etc. Take it from someone that tows an ATV literally thousands of miles a year, much of it in nasty winter weather, this is a quality atv cover. This unit is not some thin cheap nylon cover that when rolled up will fit in your glove box, it's a heavy canvas rig that will protect your quad. I had the grey XXL version...did not see a reason to pay more for camo.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the link to Cabelas.........so many on Gander Mtn, I'm not sure which one the first poster was referring to.

Thanks for the replies, but still looking......the Cabelas one will do if I can't find something a little less expensive.

Steve


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I went to Gander yesterday and bought one for my Teryx made by QuadGear.. Fits good $79.00
Olive Green, The Camo was $40.00 more


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> I went to Gander yesterday and bought one for my Teryx made by QuadGear.. Fits good $79.00
> Olive Green, The Camo was $40.00 more


Let me know how it works out after some use, been looking at that one for my Teryx as well. The heavy duty Cabelas unit like I had for the quad is $150 for the SxS and I'd rather not spend that much if I don't have to. I know it will work well however.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

It will be used in my garage to keep dust off it, the real test will be in Deer Camp, High Winds, excessive snow and rain..


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats how I'll likely use it as well. It would be nice not to have to shovel a foot of windblown snow from the seat and floorboards. The roof only stops so much. One of my next investments is going to be a dual axle enclosed trailer large enough for the ute and gear etc. Won't be this season however...


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Thats how I'll likely use it as well. It would be nice not to have to shovel a foot of windblown snow from the seat and floorboards. The roof only stops so much. One of my next investments is going to be a dual axle enclosed trailer large enough for the ute and gear etc. Won't be this season however...


 If you find a trailer see if they have a deal on two..


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Got lucky tonight..........happened to stop in Mount Pleasant power sports to look at helmets and they had a 600-denier polyurethane coated polyester cover on closeout (made by Moose). It had the Honda logo and is olive green, but couldn't resist at $59. Lists at $159 on the internet. Honda has someone else make their covers now. Fits like a glove on my Bombardier.

I had called them last week and they said they did not have any in stock...............go figure.

Steve


----------

